# Headset Funkübertragung



## zwerg77 (25 Mai 2010)

Wir benötigen in unserer Firma ein Head Set System - wie es die Schiedsrichter beim Fußball haben! 3 Probleme habe ich: *1.* 6 Personen müssen miteinander kommunizieren können; *2.* Das ganze muß leicht zum ein-bzw. ausschalten gehen (für private Gespräche während der Arbeitszeit, usw.) und *3.* WO BEKOMME ICH SOWAS?


----------



## zwerg77 (26 Mai 2010)

Hat keiner nur irgendeinen Tipp??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2010)

die haben so etwas http://www.comhead.de/


----------



## marlob (26 Mai 2010)

Die hier auch
http://www.hme.com/

Benutzt ein Kunde von uns.


----------



## TimoK (27 Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich würde an deiner Stelle mal bei der Fa. Kölnton nachfragen www.koelnton.de . 

Interessant wäre hier entweder ein Interkom, oder alternativ über Funkgeräte. Weit vorne z.B. im Bereich Veranstaltungen, Security sind dann Funkgeräte von Motorola. Hierfür gibt es auch Zubehör in allen Variationen -  Knopf im Ohr, Headset für laute Umgebungen etc. 

Wofür wollt ihr die denn genau einsetzen? Wie lange müsste dann der Akku reichen? Umgebungsbedingungen? Gewicht? Einzelruf nötig?

Gruß
Timo


----------

